# [PS4]Active GTA V Players/Crews



## hearthacker (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi,

Looking for active GTA V players/crews on the PS4 to do mission/heists/races/general BS.

If you are an active player, kindly leave your PSN ID below and i'll add u. 

Thanks!
~N


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] hear here. 

OP, i think we already have a TDF Crew. i was in it when i used to play.


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2015)

niku4186


----------

